
Metropolitan Museum Initiative Provides Free Access to 400,000 Digital Images - jamesbritt
http://metmuseum.org/about-the-museum/press-room/news/2014/oasc-access
======
wrongc0ntinent
On The Verge, some more background:
[http://www.theverge.com/design/2014/5/19/5733060/the-
metropo...](http://www.theverge.com/design/2014/5/19/5733060/the-metropolitan-
museum-of-art-makes-400000-iconic-works-available)

